# What do I eat while trying to find my trigger foods?



## rubyshoes (Jul 23, 2007)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS, but I have no idea what my trigger foods are--and it seems any substitutes I make are more potential threats. I have alternating C and D always (or almost always) and no idea as to which foods are connected. I cut dairy (bc I ate it at every meal) but no real change has occurred. Other things I've been told are threats: wheat, white rice, uncooked fruits and veggies, any fatty foods, dairy, soy, high fructose corn syrup, um...Well anyways, what I seem to be left with is chicked (cooked in little oil), applesauce, brown rice, cooked veggies, and brown rice cakes. Is there anything else I can eat? I'm a college student so I also need some quick foods. Also are there other foods I should be worried about? And are there any other suggestions for finding trigger foods? (i've just started probiotics as well)Many thanks!!!


----------



## 22597 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi rubyshoes,IBS is a highly individual disorder. What's OK for some IBS patients to eat may not be OK for others. However, some foods are common triggers for many IBS patients. So when you're first diagnosed, the best thing to do is start with an elimination diet, which basically means cut out all the commonly known triggers, including foods containing fat, spices, dairy and wheat. It sounds like you're already doing this, so you're on your way. The safest foods to eat at this point are mostly those that contain soluble fiber, such as oatmeal, white bread (no wheat or whole grains), applesauce, rice, bananas, pasta (again, no whole grain) and potatoes. Foods that contain insoluble fiber, such as raw fruits and veggies, wheat and whole grains, should be avoided at first because they're usually more difficult to digest.Once your digestive system has stabilized - that is, once your symptoms have calmed down - you can start gradually adding back other foods. Try just one new food at a time, for a day or two. If your digestive system seems to accept it with no major reactions, you can keep the new food in your diet and try another one. This method can be painstaking and is necessarily based on trial and error at first. It requires a lot of patience and persistence, which I know only too well is not easy! But it will help you figure out which foods are *your* personal triggers so that in future, you'll know to avoid them and thus save yourself a lot of unnecessary pain and discomfort. You mentioned probiotics - those are great for building up good bacteria in your gut, which over time will help strengthen your digestive system. I take probiotics every day as well, and I know I'd be a lot worse off without them. As for quick foods that are safe, instant oatmeal is a great staple. Oatmeal contains soluble fiber, which is gentle on your digestive system but also helps stabilize it. Also, just the fact that it's warm and mushy makes it easier to gulp down in the morning. Stir-fry (with a small amount of vegetable oil) is a good solution for quick lunch or dinner, if you have access to a kitchen. Do you like tofu? It's a great protein that is easy to digest and highly versatile in cooking. I like to cube it and stir-fry with carrots and frozen green peas. You could also try veggie burgers. If your stomach is OK with those, they're a great quick meal. (Just check the ingredients and make sure they don't contain cheese; some of them do.) You can pop a veggie patty in the micro, serve in a (white) hamburger bun, and you have protein, veggies and fiber all in one. If you like sandwiches, try modified versions of the classics. For example, you could make a tuna salad with vinaigrette or balsamic vinegar instead of mayo to reduce fat. These are just some things I've learned from my own experience with IBS, but as I said it is an individual disorder and what works for me may not work for you. I recommend visiting ... The author, Heather Van Vorous, has had IBS for most of her life and provides a lot of great tips and info for new IBS patients. Most important of all, never never never give up! Best of luck to you.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I think Alyson gave some great advice - especially about the "safe" foods. Typically white rice is always safe - I'm not sure where you heard that it was a trigger. I just wanted to add some of my own experience with trigger foods as every person is different and perhaps another perspective might help. I can't tolerate any dressings, oils, sauces, msg, splenda, sorbitol (in gum) or fatty or fibrous foods. I keep my meals and snacks under 2 g fiber and 5 g of fat. This works great for me and I never have symptoms unless I eat too much. However, any sitr fry or viniagrette is deadly for me - so while it may work for Alyson, and may work for you - know that it could also be a trigger as it is for me. Goodluck!


----------



## rubyshoes (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Alyson and Meg. Both of your responses were really helpful. And Meg, good to know that white rice isn't a trigger for you or most people. That was part of the reason I was asking though, becuase it seems like ANYTHING can be a trigger--and my symptoms haven't settled yet, so I'm clearly still doing something wrong. Alyson, I'll see if I can be really strict about ONLY those for a while--and hopefully things will start to clear up before school starts! I hope I can do stir fry and veggie burgers eventually too! THank you both for your responses!


----------

